# If you got to choose...



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

If you got to choose any super-power what would it be and how would you use it. In this thread feel free to say what's on your mind, and don't be afraid to go into some specifics.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

the power of mind control

everyone always says somethign like 'flying' or 'laser vision'

why?

With mind controling powers you can make anyone do anything!


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

I myself also chose mind powers. Let us think logically about this one; if you had half a chance to get away with taking or doing what your hearts desires are wouldn't you? You'd be a fool not to. Robbing a bank, getting out of trouble with local law enforcement, or whatever you would do, you would do what would benefit you most.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

The Scot and Mr Black are right. If you control someones mind, you control the world! No that I really _want_ to control the world, but who knows? It might come in handy some day.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I can think of a few people who's mind I'd like to control. 
Or cause Pain. 

Imagine to know who is guilty and who is innocent.
Imagine being able to cause a murderer to re-live his/her victims last few horrible moments for the rest of their miserable lives.
Imagine being able to cause all the terrorists to re-live the horror of the people in the world trade towers.

Sorry I got caught in the moment.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'd go with invulnerability. Go ahead and try to stop me. Mwa-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Mind Powers, easily. Being a Meta-Morph wouldn't be too shabby either. Just think of the possibilities with either of those powers. :devil:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Teleportation...Man I always gotta be somewhere, and gas is EXPENSIVE!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

After much thought, I must also go with teleportation, simply because I hate driving _so_ unbelievably much. Mind powers would be on the bottom of my list. I don't want to know what everyone thinks of me.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

TipoDeemin said:


> Mind powers would be on the bottom of my list. I don't want to know what everyone thinks of me.


That reminds me of a great quote from a great songwriter I heard once: "What people think of me is none of my business!"


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Well Tipo my friend you're forgetting one thing, if you had powers of the mind you can control what people think about you no problem, it isn't anything like Jedi mind powers where you can only control the weak at mind, weak or not that person belongs to you. :devil:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I picked Metamorphisis. Then I can change into someone who already has all the other powers. That means I have everything. Haha haha(Evil laugh)


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

That's true, Omega. I hadn't even thought of that! But...



DeathTouch said:


> I picked Metamorphisis. Then I can change into someone who already has all the other powers. That means I have everything. Haha haha(Evil laugh)


Maybe I should change my vote. Huh.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Invivsibility... so I could hang out in girls locker rooms. Oh wait.. thats not a choice. mind powers then.... "These aren't the droids you're looking for"


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Invulnerability 

You can't be harmed? Whats better than that? Walk into a burning building and save people, shrug off bullets etc.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Don of the Dead said:


> Invulnerability
> 
> You can't be harmed? Whats better than that? Walk into a burning building and save people, shrug off bullets etc.


Shunned by society that cant deal with an immortal. (invulnerable to death=immortality, does it not?)

Can't be executed..spend eternity in prison, being someones bitch-slave...Yup! What could be better than that?


----------

